# Franz Schubert RIP



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Have to start a new thread on this. 31 January, his birthday. Died at 31 years old. So simple, a couple of penicillin tabs...it really makes me MAD!

What would his next ten or twelve quartets have been like?

RIP Franz.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Franz. RIP :angel:


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Celebrating his death anniversary by playing his sonatas by magnificent, Wilhelm Kempff. You may now not in this world, little Tubby, but your music will remain to the people whom you inspired and touched to the heart.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Sadly, early death was all too frequent in Europe in Schubert's day. As it still is in many parts of the world today!

I'll be listening to some of the sonatas today.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2014)

Dear Franz: Thank you so much for all the beautiful music you left us in your sadly far too short life.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

How sad, if they were Death and the Maiden part II, or.... Grand Fugue quartet Schubert version the world wouldn't be the same today. RIP master!


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

However much we might lament the deaths of Mendelssohn, Bizet, Mozart, even Beethoven, it is the death of Schubert which must surely be the greatest musical tragedy - perhaps the greatest artistic tragedy - of all time.
Anytime I hear anything with a Deutsch No. high than 750 I'm acutely aware of the loss to all humanity...
GG


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

"Wanderer! Have you heard Schubert's lieder? Beneath this stone he lies. (Here lies who sang them.)
He stood close to the best when he died, and yet he was barely halfway through his path.
The art of sound burried a rich possession here, but still much more beautiful hopes.
He made poetry sound and music talk. Not woman and not maid, as sisters the two embrace over Schubert's grave."

Franz Grillparzer

(I translated this as literal as possible. Line three ended up on Schubert's tombstone, Wikipedia translates it thus: "Here music has buried a treasure, but even fairer hopes.")

A couple of years ago I was fortunate enough to visit both the birthhouse of Schubert and his grave on the Vienna Zentralfriedhof. At the birthhouse, his iconic glasses are on display (and not much else).


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh, thanks for reminding us of this important day... good day to remember one of the greats of music. There are times when Schubert's music alone makes sense, and little else does. I feel today is not such a day, but it might come sooner than expected!


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

I can think of no better thing today than to listen to Franz Schubert's music. The mind boggles at what he could have written given another 31 years...


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Schubert's lieder have been my most frequent listening in the last few month, and I will be listening to them again tonight. The music and poetry these gems contain is truly wonderful. Thank you so much, dear Franz.


----------



## talx (Nov 22, 2013)

Died so young, left a great legacy!


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

peeyaj said:


> Celebrating his death anniversary by playing his sonatas by magnificent, Wilhelm Kempff. You may now not in this world, little Tubby, but your music will remain to the people whom you inspired and touched to the heart.


It's his birthday, not his death anniversary.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

maybe in the afterlife we'll hear the rest of the 'Unfinished' symphony as well as the next twelve quartets


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

apologies - duplicated post


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

My bad. I forgot that his death was on November and he shares the same birthday with Philip Glass. And I called myself a Schubert fanatic. 

Happy Bday, Franz and Philip Glass!


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

It would certainly be interesting to see what would have happened in an alternate reality. I doubt that he would have produced some of the tragic masterpieces he did at the young age he did but I don't doubt that further down the road he would have gotten there. Nevertheless, happy birthday to Franz Schubert!


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

I've been listening to the last three string quartets a lot lately. Wonderful music.


----------

